
Alphabet unleashes new humanoid robot - the_duck
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2016/02/24/alphabet-unleashes-new-humanoid-robot/?mod=e2fb
======
sudosushi
Incredible to think that Alphabet didn't, at the very least, paint it green.

